# Short Axel Bows



## msroberts (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm shooting a old Browning Tracker Compound from the 70's and have looked and shot the Mathews DXT. I want to stay with a short axel bow and just read about the new Ross Carnivor in a 31". Bad news is no one within 500 miles has one that I can look at or shoot. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge on this bow? Any input will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Short ATA Bows*

Haven't shot the Ross but have tried lots of other short ATA bows that are worth a look. Of these I think the Mathews DXT is at or near the top with a a very nice draw cycle and good speed. It's also about the most expensive of the bunch.

For me a short ATA bow is 32 inches or less ATA. You might also consider trying the Hoyt Powerhawk and Superhawk, and Alphamax 32. The Mission Journey also fits this category as well as the Martin Cheetah and Leoapard PSE Brute, Diamond Rock and Bear Lights Out. All are quality bows and some are exceptional values. Shoot all you can and you'll find one that fits you.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

For the money don't overlook the hoyt Avenger. It don't cost near as much as the other bows do, but that thing flat out shoots. At the begining of the year my wife owned a katera, and an avenger she sold the katera, and bought another avenger. She has owned quite a few bows over the years including some that are still reguarded as the best bows on the market (hoyt ultraelite), she says the avenger shoots better than any other bow she has owned. And the funny thing is her scores back up her claims.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Since its made by bowtech and they are a sponcer I hope its alright to post this link. http://www.huntwithross.com/carnivore.php Says it comes in 31" 34" 37". Very quiet. Ive only shot it, dont own it, but I like it alot. Dl adjustable on the cam and adjustable draw stop on the one I shot.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I love short Axle to Axle bows and the original Ross CR331 has been my favorite bow to date..............
I got rid of it ans wish I had never have.


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

*Dxt*

I dont know about Ross bows at all, but I would recomened the DXT, its a great all around bow, smooth draw, low hand shock, I shot a 278 today on a 3D course with mine. Im sure that Ross makes good bows also.


----------



## msroberts (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks to all members who replied. Your input is valuble and appreciated. It looks like I've got my work cut out for me researching all the other bows you've suggested. I'm sure after shooting this old Browning with about 50 percent let off, they all will seem great. Thanks again for the help.


----------

